# BREAKING: 3 Female Muslim suicide bombers blow themselves up in market.



## bucs90 (Dec 5, 2015)

WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15

3 Female Muslims blow themselves up in a suicide bombing attack on a market. Ah....how peaceful.

Don't worry folks....foreign Muslim women are so safe to bring over here.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 5, 2015)

Chad needs gun control!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15
> 
> 3 Female Muslims blow themselves up in a suicide bombing attack on a market. Ah....how peaceful.
> 
> Don't worry folks....foreign Muslim women are so safe to bring over here.


Must be some harmless widows and orphans we hear about.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 5, 2015)

Damn. Another setback. Better go protect the muslims.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 5, 2015)

Three less Muslims anyway.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 5, 2015)

Odium said:


> Chad needs gun control!


I'm sure that it does, still.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 5, 2015)

Sadly many women bombers are forced to do so. Not excusing jack shit here but do you remember the old woman in Iraq who had men rape women and because of their shame she was able to turn them into suicide bombers?

On dial up. Will get the link.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's an old B.B. King tune he wrote about a muslim woman...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?


Unlike men, who just want a tight hole, they like experience.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15
> 
> 3 Female Muslims blow themselves up in a suicide bombing attack on a market. Ah....how peaceful.
> 
> Don't worry folks....foreign Muslim women are so safe to bring over here.


Good, the elimination of wombs is good news.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?




Islamic women don't get any perks in the afterlife.

Just a continuation of this life.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?



They ARE the 72 virgins. Why do you think men talk them into blowing themselves up ?


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 5, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?
> ...


72 virgins for the women is 72 guys playing video games in their Mom's basement.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 5, 2015)

*Iraqi woman recruited army of female suicide bombers by having them raped... then told them martyrdom was only way to escape shame*

An Iraqi woman allegedly recruited female suicide bombers by having them raped - then persuading them martyrdom was the only way to escape the shame.



Samira Ahmed Jassim, who is also known by the nickname 'Umm al-Mumineen' (the mother of believers), is believed to be responsible for persuading more than 80 women to join her cause.

She has been arrested by the military and was shown confessing in a video played for reporters at a press conference in Baghdad.

Dressed in an all-encompassing black Islamic robe, she described how she would persuade the women to be bombers, then escort them to an orchard for insurgent training and finally pick them up and lead them to their targets.

She said she was acting on behalf of insurgents based in the volatile Diyala province, north of Baghdad.

Iraqi military spokesman Maj. Gen. Qassim al-Moussawi said the suspect had recruited more than 80 women willing to carry out attacks and had admitted masterminding 28 bombings in different areas.

The number of bombings carried out by women has spiked even as overall violence has declined, and U.S. commanders have warned insurgents are actively trying to find more recruits.

The use of female suicide bombers is part of a shift in insurgent tactics to avoid detection at U.S.-Iraqi military checkpoints that have become ubiquitous in Iraq as part of increased security measures.

Iraqi women often are allowed to pass through male-guarded checkpoints without being searched, and they traditionally wear flowing black robes that make it easier to hide explosives belts.

Iraqi woman recruited army of female suicide bombers by having them raped


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not making excuses for anyone, but one also must remember the parameters these women live under.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 5, 2015)

Have we blamed Obama or political correctness yet?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2015)

Now, that's what I call 'bad pussy'...........real bad...............


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15
> 
> 3 Female Muslims blow themselves up in a suicide bombing attack on a market. Ah....how peaceful.
> 
> Don't worry folks....foreign Muslim women are so safe to bring over here.


Will Obabbles heart go out to these victims of climate change?


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 5, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?
> ...


Clever.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 5, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> *Iraqi woman recruited army of female suicide bomberit by having them raped... then told them martyrdom was only way to escape shame*
> 
> An Iraqi woman allegedly recruited female suicide bombers by having them raped - then persuading them martyrdom was the only way to escape the shame.
> 
> ...


I knew a semitic woman with the same fetish. She would drug them and get men to rape them. She filmed it.


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 5, 2015)

Did Chad do something in particular to piss them off?

Or, is it that everything pisses Muslims off?


----------



## Votto (Dec 5, 2015)

All that I care about is the possible negative reaction this might have for Muslims in Chad.

I hope they are all alright.


----------



## Votto (Dec 5, 2015)

All that I care about is the possible negative reaction this might have for Muslims in Chad.

I hope they are all alright.


----------



## Votto (Dec 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?



Those 72 virgins must be getting pretty skanky by now.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 5, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Did Chad do something in particular to piss them off?
> 
> Or, is it that everything pisses Muslims off?



"I said no sugar in my coffee. JIHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Only extremists.


----------



## Rotagilla (Dec 5, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15
> ...



now chad nationals can claim they are fleeing terrorism  and obama will have more "refugees" he can weaponize against americans


----------



## Penelope (Dec 5, 2015)

Boko Harem. Maybe those school girls they kidnapped and wanted a way out. Same old Wahhabis
fundamentalism, but its probably more about ownership of land.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?


Why not?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if they wait for that time of the month to send em out with the bombs strapped to em?
  I can see both advantages and disadvantages ......


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 5, 2015)

The truth is, they've had this all wrong for centuries.
It's not "72" virgins at all.

It's a 7'2" virgin that will kick your ass if you don't satisfy her every single day for eternity !


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 5, 2015)

You can be damn sure they weren't protesting for women's rights!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they also get 72 Virgins?
> ...



Got to love the thought though!


----------



## Rozman (Dec 5, 2015)

At some point will some of the so called moderate Muslims say....WTF is going on with our people.


----------



## Votto (Dec 5, 2015)

Rozman said:


> At some point will some of the so called moderate Muslims say....WTF is going on with our people.



They can't refute what Mo did and said.  That's why you can't fix Islam.  It's really all about Mo.


----------



## NLT (Dec 5, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WCSC : Govt: Triple suicide bombings in Chad kill at least 15
> 
> 3 Female Muslims blow themselves up in a suicide bombing attack on a market. Ah....how peaceful.
> 
> Don't worry folks....foreign Muslim women are so safe to bring over here.


that is some serious PMS


----------



## jc456 (Dec 6, 2015)

Votto said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > At some point will some of the so called moderate Muslims say....WTF is going on with our people.
> ...


What happened to Larry and curly?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 6, 2015)

Boy, anytime you want to see a thread die, just move it to a forum like this where nobody goes.


----------

